# Mackay spanish mack



## Lainy (Mar 29, 2013)

With the recent good weather we decided to do a quick overnight camp at cape Palmerston on the weekend.
Woke up early and trolled up a nice pike and borrowed a trolling rig from bundyboy and went for a slow troll.
Took about 5 mins and my 4-7kg t-curve was buckled over and the 30lb braid from my sustain 5000 was disappearing fast!
First run took over 200m and after about 5 mins of giving it to the fish I had this 153cm spanish by my yak.
Made for a great weekend!


----------



## yellowprowler (Aug 27, 2014)

Wow, what an amazing fish from the yak. I can only dream about something like that. Legendary effort mate, you rock.


----------



## johnnyboy (Sep 1, 2014)

Phuc me what a fish. Green as mate. How many feeds will you get from that? They are good eating aren't they? I bet that towed you around.


----------



## Tommy123 (Apr 3, 2011)

Good fish mate u gotta b happy with that, I've put pike out on float line b4, what do u mean by trolling rig? Might have to do a trip to palmy some time looks nice I normally go north to airlie


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2014)

wow amazing effort. that is a revo isn't it. makes me want one even more. again fantastic effort,i can onlyimagine howmuch fun and hard work that would have been. hope you get another one soon


----------



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

Awesome fish! Well done. I love that spot fished that area a lot as a kid.

Cheers Scotty


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Great catch from the yak!


----------



## Yak4ever (Nov 19, 2010)

,


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Congrats Lainy

What a ripper! Thanks for sharing the pics and report


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Huge Spaniard Lainy. Did you weigh it and/or get the length?

Don't know if you saw the report some months where a couple of families feasted on a 25 kg Spaniard they caught of the Goldie. They were all badly poisoned with ciguatera. The advice from fisheries then was to take no Spanish over 6 kg....too late for that now. Some other advice, with a monster like yours (talking about the fish , is to sample a very small portion from the tail section and wait. If no ill effects try a bit more, and so on. Maybe check with your local fisheries or the hospital for their advice.

 I am not jealous! :shock:


----------



## Lainy (Mar 29, 2013)

I remember reading about the couple who got food poisoning from that big mack, truthfully it never
Crossed my mind and I gave a heap away and are a lot myself, very tasty!
It was a good fight and it towed me around a bit, didn't think it was going to be that big!
I didn't get a chance to weigh it but I can confirm it was bloody heavy! Haha
I'm guessing 30kg + and it went 153cm.
It's a top spot down there, nice reef close to shore.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

You were indeed lucky to avoid poisoning, especially with such a huge Spaniard. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ciguatera

Certainly sounds nasty.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2014)

Lainy said:


> I remember reading about the couple who got food poisoning from that big mack, truthfully it never
> Crossed my mind and I gave a heap away and are a lot myself, very tasty!
> It was a good fight and it towed me around a bit, didn't think it was going to be that big!
> I didn't get a chance to weigh it but I can confirm it was bloody heavy! Haha
> ...


Giving some away and waiting until the recipient says, "that fish was good" is one of the recommended methods to test fish for Ciguatera. Make sure you have a very long list of friends who don't know each other :lol:


----------



## BigBanana (Oct 13, 2011)

Great fish from a yak!!!


----------

